#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  McDonalds salaris 21 jaar???

## snoepjeS

Hallo beste leden,

Ik heb binnenkort een sollicitatiegesprek bij de McDonald's.Heeft er iemand enige ervaring als crewlid?ze vragen natuurlijk waarom wil je bij ons werken? Wat is een goede motivatie om te zeggen tijdens het gesprek, hoeveel verdien je als 21 jarige?? En als jullie nog tips of advies voor mij hebben is dat allemaal welkom.

Ik hoop dat er iemand is die mij kan helpen.

----------


## snoepjeS

niemand antwoooord?? :traan1:

----------


## Nobody36

Sorry meid. Ik kan je niet helpen. Waarom google je niet? Er zijn zat sites die een antwoord kunnen geven op je vragen. 

Zeg  Dat je het leuk vind om met mensen te werken en dat je houdt van voedsel bereiden..helpt altijd,hihi.

Ik hoop dat je aangenomen bent/wordt. 

Succes meid...

----------


## snoepjeS

> Sorry meid. Ik kan je niet helpen. Waarom google je niet? Er zijn zat sites die een antwoord kunnen geven op je vragen. 
> 
> Zeg  Dat je het leuk vind om met mensen te werken en dat je houdt van voedsel bereiden..helpt altijd,hihi.
> 
> Ik hoop dat je aangenomen bent/wordt. 
> 
> Succes meid...


Dankjewel voor je reactie. 
Ja, dat had ik ook gezegd,, jaa klopt het helpt ook altijd :P
ik ben gewoon aangenomen.

----------


## Nobody36

> Dankjewel voor je reactie. 
> Ja, dat had ik ook gezegd,, jaa klopt het helpt ook altijd :P
> ik ben gewoon aangenomen.


  Chill, gefeliciteerd meid. Succes.

----------

